# creme fraiche cake recipe?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anyone have any recipes for creme fraiche cake? I've surfed and am having very little luck.

TIA


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

if you're having trouble locating a creme fraiche cake, try substituting it for sour cream in a sour cream cake or in place of heavy cream in biscuits.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Clarification

As an internal ingredient.... not as [email protected]


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Several years ago Chocolatier magazine
provided a chocolate creme fraiche cake recipe. The filling is creme fraiche flavored with chocolate (slightly thickened with gelatin), sandwiched between sponge cake layers, and the whole thing is covered in ganache. You can make it ahead/freeze it.
If you're still looking, I'll dig out my back issues and give you the particulars?

------------------


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Oh, yes, that would be great if you could post the recipe.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Great - I'll get right on it...


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Found the recipe in the November 1993
edition of Chocolatier Magazine. It's
two typed pages long, and I don't have a personal scanner. By other means, I will attempt to scan it into a form I can cut and paste into this forum. However, if there's a need, and you've no objection, I can fax it to you??


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, I would appreciate that very much. I'll need to get a fax number to you within the next week.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Hi cchiu -
Excellent news, as I type at a glacial rate... If you'd prefer to provide your fax number by other means, my public email is:
[email protected]. cheers.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

lobster, I emailed you directly with info on how to fax me...

thanks!


----------

